# BimmerFest 2003 Videos



## hughncali (Apr 30, 2003)

http://insixthgear.com/videos.htm


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Can't seem to make it work....

:dunno: 


Anybody??


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

I downloaded and saved bimmerfest_18.avi and that seemed to play fine. That was the shortest one. The website is really slow, so it's taking a lot longer to download bimmerfest_4.avi. I'll post if that one doesn't work. Did you download and save or try to run them directly? The former works, the latter didn't seem to for some reason.

-Peter


----------



## hughncali (Apr 30, 2003)

*Videos*

You guys probably need to download them. I had put the link up today and I'm finding that several people are downloading at the same time. This will cause the server to lag. If you have T-1 or T-3, then you might be able to watch them directly.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I downloaded 2 of the files, and I can't seem to see either
of them.... 

With both windows media player and quicktime I can 
hear the audio, but see nothing...

:banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I give up...

Deleted the old Real player, downloaded new RealOne, and
still, I can't see anything.

Is anybody else having a problem seeing these videos??


----------



## aw/ir02smg (Dec 23, 2002)

i think you need the divx codec...divx.com. by downlkoading and installing it, you should be able to view it. i'm no techno-wiz - had the same problem before. my real player was fine after i got the divx player. somehow the codec gets on our system and allows the playback. hope that helps. i've downloaded a few and they all work fine.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

aw/ir02smg said:


> *i think you need the divx codec...divx.com. by downlkoading and installing it, you should be able to view it. i'm no techno-wiz - had the same problem before. my real player was fine after i got the divx player. somehow the codec gets on our system and allows the playback. hope that helps. i've downloaded a few and they all work fine. *


That did the trick! You da man!!

Thanks!!!

:bow:


----------



## aw/ir02smg (Dec 23, 2002)

you're welcome:thumbup:


----------

